# Manchester Ship Canal pictures



## brianrob1961 (Dec 31, 2011)

Some of you may be interested in these pictures:

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/nostalgia/way-were-manchester-ship-canal-1330447

Brian.


----------



## oceantramp (Jul 16, 2005)

*Manchester Pictures*

Interesting pictures. Had many trips to Manchester with grain during the 50's and 60's


----------

